# Is DVD Shrink a safe program?



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

Just want to know if DVD Shrink (software for burning DVDs) is a safe program. Does it contain any spyware, viruses, adware or other malware?
It was recommended to me by a friend, but one can never be safe enough. 
The official website is http://www.dvdshrink.org/


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Haven't heard anyhting but I'm sure if you downloaded it from the wrong place that's possible. That's the case with most freeware. If it's free you want to find the most reliable place you can....

http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=DVD_Shrink


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Saussure said:


> It was recommended to me by a friend, but one can never be safe enough.
> The official website is http://www.dvdshrink.org/


There is no official site for DVD Shrink. The author stoped working on it quite some time ago and has in fact moved on to work with Ahead Software and is responsible for Nero Recode which is very similar to DVD Shrink. 
If you can find a legit copy its clean and works very well, but because of its primary purpose I can't post a link to it and would imagine this thread would be closed if anyone did.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The thread's going to be closed anyway. The primary purpose of DVDShrink is to bypass copy protection on DVD's. I know all of you realize that's not a topic we discuss here at TSG.


----------

